# What lizards can you keep in Australia?



## lizardfreak (Oct 24, 2009)

I am just wondering what lizards are legal to keep in australia? I have bearded dragons and looking at getting water dragons but really really want something different. My dream reptile would be a chameleon but I have been told they are illegal no matter what licence you hold so what other lizards are legal? If anyone can give me a list or a link to a list of lizards I can keep would be great.
Cheers


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 24, 2009)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 24, 2009)

If you have a licence you should have a list of reptiles for you state. (It has been slightly update recently though)

Here's a link for NSW DECC | Getting a reptile keeper's licence

Down the bottom of the page there is a link for current species list.


----------



## Dotora (Oct 24, 2009)

Just so you know you cannot keep any reptiles that are not native to Australia, so the chameleon is out of the picture :cry:

Like said above it depends on what state you live in. If you give us more information we will be able to link you to the official list


----------



## lizardfreak (Oct 24, 2009)

I live in Queensland and I already have a licence


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 24, 2009)

On your license doesnt it have a copy of the species that you are allowed to keep? Thats how it is in NSW anyway..


----------



## Sel (Oct 24, 2009)

QLD might be different, but read your licence...if its like ours it will give you a list of every species you are allowed to keep


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 24, 2009)

I think we QLD'ers are allowed pretty much all Australian species of lizard aren't we?


----------



## Dotora (Oct 24, 2009)

Queensland licenses allow for the keeping of all Australian reptiles.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 24, 2009)

Just buy a frilly!


----------



## lizardfreak (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like attractive lizards with pretty colours. I find that most of the lizards available are boring in a way. I love my beardies but everyone has them I want something different. I find frillys to aggressive and I have a young child so I want something more as a pet. Any ideas???


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 24, 2009)

Angle-headed dragons, pennisula dragons, blue tongues (they come in alot of different colours) or some knob-tailed geckos?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 24, 2009)

If you want something as a pet then a bluetongue is hard to go past they are very friendly and strudy and amost bullet proof!! They will also be very tolerant of being picked up and held by people who arent too rough


----------



## Frozenmouse (Oct 24, 2009)

If you really like chameleons check out a lizard called a chameleon dragon its an aussie native Chelosania brunnea. 
I have no idea about their price and how available they are.


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, 

no need to start another thread as this one is sort of on topic...
What about Shinglebacks? I find them a little different.

Anyone know off hand the average price for hatchings and the best month for these (e.g. when they "flood" the market)? ,,,I see with most snake species JAN/FEB seems to be the best time.

Cheers


----------



## Australis (Oct 25, 2009)

Dotora said:


> Queensland licenses allow for the keeping of all Australian reptiles.



If only.


----------

